# Spyderco...



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

In the market for a new folder.

Everyone seems crazy for Spyderco. The Tenacious looks cool. 

Is it all hype? Are they that great? Someone explain.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I love my spyderco pm2. It really is the best folder I've ever had. They still have several blades that are still made in usa. The pm2 is one. Another great knife to look at is anything from Benchmade. Less expensive but high quality look a Kershaw, several of them are usa as well.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

I have the tenacious. I love the blade and it's shape. However, I liked my Kershaw Blur better. It has the assisted opener on it. If the Spyderco had the assisted opener, it would be my personal holy grail of a folder. If the assisted opener is not important to you, give one a shot. Can get the blade plain or 40/60 serrated, black or silver. With practice you can get it to flip open quickly as an assisted opener.


----------



## Tachammer73 (Jul 12, 2014)

I edc the Kershaw burst, but tomorrow I should have a spiderco matriarch2 with the Emerson wave waiting in the mail when I get home from work... Can't wait it's my first "premium" brand knife ever


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

I edc a karambit. Not a brand, but a type of knife born for the purpose of fighting. The one I Cary is spring assisted and very comfortable.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

Jakthesoldier said:


> I edc a karambit. Not a brand, but a type of knife born for the purpose of fighting. The one I Cary is spring assisted and very comfortable.


I recently got my first Karambit as a gift, just a basic no name folder. Lock up is tight, assisted opening is nice. First impression from carrying it is it's a bit cumbersome. When I pull it out I have to flip the blade and then spin it around to reverse my grip. It will take some time but it doesn't feel fluid yet.

As far as a folder, the Spyderco seems solid but I will check out some Kershaws too.

The only downside with the Spyderco is the "hole" might take getting used to. I like fast deploying knives.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

turbo6 said:


> I recently got my first Karambit as a gift, just a basic no name folder. Lock up is tight, assisted opening is nice. First impression from carrying it is it's a bit cumbersome. When I pull it out I have to flip the blade and then spin it around to reverse my grip. It will take some time but it doesn't feel fluid yet.
> 
> As far as a folder, the Spyderco seems solid but I will check out some Kershaws too.
> 
> The only downside with the Spyderco is the "hole" might take getting used to. I like fast deploying knives.


I was stumped by that for a bit too. Try using your Palm to release the blade with the knife between your fingers. that way you don't have to reverse the knife, just wrap your fingers around.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

turbo6 said:


> I recently got my first Karambit as a gift, just a basic no name folder. Lock up is tight, assisted opening is nice. First impression from carrying it is it's a bit cumbersome. When I pull it out I have to flip the blade and then spin it around to reverse my grip. It will take some time but it doesn't feel fluid yet.
> 
> As far as a folder, the Spyderco seems solid but I will check out some Kershaws too.
> 
> The only downside with the Spyderco is the "hole" might take getting used to. I like fast deploying knives.


The hole. What you can try is loop a zip tie thru the hole and tighten it down. Now you have a cheap but effective thumb stud to assist opening.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

The hole is easy to get used to. I go where my Spyder goes.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

It's hard to ignore all the positive feedback. Looks like a good knife. I'll officially be a Tenacious owner in about 10 business days.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

I think I promised to make a video of this. Opening a karambit "combat style" If you use a reversed grip with any spring assisted knife this could work with minimal adjustments.


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

My personal favorite spyderco is the spyderco bushcraft , it has really nice blade nice handle very cool leather sheath and its just beautiful i just love it . but the only thing is that it is too expensive)


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

Here's my Tenacious with friends.

I gotta say, I'm impressed. It will make a nice carry blade. Opens beautiful, too. :thumbup:


----------

